# How to mount a muzzle brake on a Mini 30



## jmbarry (Jun 30, 2010)

I need some advice on which muzzle brake to mount on my mini 30.  I prefer a brake that would remain on the weapon after mounting.  This is a 581 series weapon.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 1, 2010)

Be forewarned:  When everything is said and done most people that do this think they wasted the money unless you are talking about a rifle with serious recoil.  The back blast is irritating to you and folks on the range near you.  We counsel our customers to put their money to better use.


----------



## jmbarry (Jul 2, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> Be forewarned:  When everything is said and done most people that do this think they wasted the money unless you are talking about a rifle with serious recoil.  The back blast is irritating to you and folks on the range near you.  We counsel our customers to put their money to better use.




Thanks for the info, but other sites state that in order to shoot 1" or less groups at 50 yds. this is almost required for the Mini 30.  Others say a accu-trut is required for better groups, then some say to change the gas system.  Who is right?


----------



## deadend (Jul 4, 2010)

I have had good luck with the cheap roll pin flash hiders increasing accuracy on the mini guns and several different brands have given me good results.  They change the harmonics of the barrel in a good way on every rifle I've tried one on.


----------



## CraigMo (Jan 3, 2011)

I've looked for a roll pin type (slip-on) brake for a late model mini-30, and I don't think anyone makes one yet.  PM me if you find one.  They're cheap enough that I'd give it a go.


----------



## packrat (Jan 3, 2011)

*brake*

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=mi...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## CraigMo (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone put one of those on a late-model M30?  Brownell's, and the other various sites I've checked all say that theirs don't fit on the recent model 30 since the barrel and sight change.  I suppose for $10 plus shipping I could take a chance on the ebay ones, but I'm often reminded that you get what you pay for.


----------

